# How to positively ID a Xystichromis sp. 'flameback'



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

My LFS is supposed to deliver me "Flamebacks" this Sunday. But I find that there is a lot of confusion regarding this one particular cichlid. Issues of Cross-breed, bars on the body, bars over the eye, mistaken for OB peacock, "Haplochromis nyererei", tangerine pundamilia etc etc.

I know they are supposed to have a red colored dorsal, and females are supposed to be a little silver or gold in color etc etc ...... but how can i positively identify (male & female) them as Flameback's without mixing them with the above species.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Post a picture here and I will help you, it's very difficult to say because the differences are very low, only some very subtile details segregate H.sp"flameback" from H.sp"ruby" and H.sp"kyoga flameback"
xris


----------

